# New tank - 4ft



## aaronnorth (29 Jan 2009)

I have convinced my mum to let me have a 120cm/ 240l tank in exchange for my 180l & 60l  I am going to keep this a simple scape so it doesnt cause me to many problems first time round such as flow & CO2 diffusion etc so i though an iwagumi would be perfect  Although there may be the slight twist here and there such as some cryptocoryne sp added in 

Eleocharis vivipara
echinodorous tennelus
staurogyne sp.
HC






DIY TPN+ (using dry powders) and probably ADA aquasoil Malaya i prefer the lighter colour)

I am unsure wether to get a 3x 39w T8 (2wpg) or a 2 x 54wT5 (1.8wpg). I know the T5 will still be higher than the T8 but i cannot make my mind up, depth is only 45cm too so penetration wont be a problem... :? 

Thanks.


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jan 2009)

I've got 2x54w T5's on my 120x45cm and find it perfect, even for HC.  I have run 3x54w T5's but it was to much for the plants and they started dieing.

Sam


----------



## Dave Spencer (30 Jan 2009)

I have an Arcadia with 3 x 39W T8. I find using two of the lamps, with a mid day burst from the third is plenty of light.

Dave.


----------



## aaronnorth (30 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the replys, have you ever grown HC under that lighting Dave?

if anyone else as anything to add it would be great.

Also how do you trim echinodorous tennelus? Can you just cut through the leaf or do you have to remove the whole leaf?

Thanks.


----------



## Nick16 (30 Jan 2009)

sounds like a rio 240 to me. mine is just lying around atm, cant decide whether do sell it.

looks good from the plans though. i never stick to mine.


----------



## aaronnorth (30 Jan 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> sounds like a rio 240 to me. mine is just lying around atm, cant decide whether do sell it.
> 
> looks good from the plans though. i never stick to mine.



ha ha, the measurments are just standard for a 240l tank, they may change slightly but there is no specific brand yet. I have PM'ed Aquariums LTD but waiting for a reply.

I managed to stick to my plan in my 60l....for 3 months


----------



## Nick16 (30 Jan 2009)

i will probably sell my 240, i have nowhere for it to go, i have never used it!!!  i will have to get a smaller tank instead.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jan 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Also how do you trim echinodorous tennelus? Can you just cut through the leaf or do you have to remove the whole leaf?



just mow it like a lawn. cut it to within an inch of it's life. wait until there's plenty of plantlets


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Jan 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, i have also decided on the 2 x 54w T5 - i prefer to have the higher lighting incase i change it, nothing i cant handle


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Jan 2009)

After thinking about it i have gone off the idea of iwagumi...  

I will be doing a jungle style (probably) because i am wanting angels, some corydoras sp and perhaps a few botia striata (all of which i have been wanting for keep for a long time) and these clearly wont suit the scape, i may draw up another plan later 

Thanks


----------



## Thomas McMillan (31 Jan 2009)

I much prefer jungle scapes. I think it will look proper class in such a big tank too. Nice fish choice!


----------



## GreenNeedle (31 Jan 2009)

You'll have to get your Mum to drive you over here when you're ready for fish.  I'm getting a spawn weekly from the Black Corys now!!!  Will be going cheaply compared to the LFS (If you ever see them in an LFS ). lol

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Jan 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> You'll have to get your Mum to drive you over here when you're ready for fish.  I'm getting a spawn weekly from the Black Corys now!!!  Will be going cheaply compared to the LFS (If you ever see them in an LFS ). lol
> 
> AC



This tank could be months away yet! I have to get rid of my others first and get saving some money 

If you still have some i might be interested though


----------



## GreenNeedle (31 Jan 2009)

Still have some left??  They will keep producing hopefully.  Will see if my LFS will take a regular supply of my hands

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Mar 2009)

getting quite a bit of stuff for this tank now   
I already have CO2, filter, powerhead, external heater, and i am just getting some wood and a luminaire for it.  Cant wait, only tank & stand left lol and i have me basics


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Mar 2009)

get some pics up fella! even if its just hardware, lets see it   

its great to get kit together for a new scape!


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Mar 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> get some pics up fella! even if its just hardware, lets see it
> 
> its great to get kit together for a new scape!



i will when i start a journal/ get most of the stuff


----------



## Joecoral (19 Mar 2009)

Any plans for plants now you've gone off the 'gumi idea?


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Mar 2009)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> Any plans for plants now you've gone off the 'gumi idea?



lots of Microsorum, anubias, crypts and mosses. And also i might have a few of the bushier stems like mayaca fluvitialis


----------



## Luketendo (20 Mar 2009)

Just to say about Angelfish I bought a pair and they now breed! (And I don't even do water changes very often at all.)

Anyway what happens is they usually spawn on my Juwel Filter or Fluval Filter inlet and in their last spawn a few of the eggs hatched. I put them into a breeding cage but my Angelfishes managed to suck the fry out through the tiny slits and eat them!

Next time I'm going to put the breeding trap in my 30l, as I doubt green neons will do the same thing.

Just a word of advise, Angelfish and fry do not mix! Well not even in my breeding trap anyway!


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Mar 2009)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> I put them into a breeding cage but my Angelfishes managed to suck the fry out through the tiny slits and eat them!



wow, pretty clever. I always thought they were protective over their young like most other cichlids. What other fish/ invertabretes do you have with them?


----------

